# 802.11N Tethering Usb/wifi



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it possible? Would pdanet to laptop, then sharing the laptops wifi, allow my other device to recieve a wireless n signal?

How can i achieve a wireless n transmission from the phone or laptop+phone?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you have a way to rebroadcast the signal from your laptop? Most of them are only made to receive a signal. You may be able to share through Ethernet


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can setup your laptop as an ad-hoc network. people do it for xbox 360s all the time, you'd just be doing it in the reverse sense.


----------

